

Ask HN: Any OSS for face recognition and/or analysis of a photo? - bradleyjoyce

Wondering if anyone knows of any open source software for recognizing faces in photographs (not just detection but recognizing the same face over and over again)... or that can detect text, ie numbers, inside a photograph?<p>Thanks!
======
abredow
There is also OpenCV <http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki>, which I believe
has several wrapper libraries that add higher level functionality. PHP, for
one, has a face detection library: <http://www.xarg.org/project/php-
facedetect>

------
zoowar
The Camellia Library is an open source Image Processing & Computer Vision
library. <http://camellia.sourceforge.net/>

